# Neugierige Spielerin sucht Gästepass



## dadad (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo und schönen guten Abend,
würde mich über einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 riesig freuen um mal reinzuschnuppern.

Liebe Grüße Derya


----------

